# Derek Kendall bench and military



## turbobusa (Feb 26, 2015)

[ame]http://youtu.be/WVhJDtClP1Q[/ame]
Look for the almost 315 x30 military after the 405 x10 military.
You don't see this everyday!   LOL... 
T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Derek is a beast!  Can't wait to see him do a full power meet. In the meantime his vids are awesome! 

Hawk


----------

